

New CISPA Cybersecurity Bill Even Worse than SOPA - gcb
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/04/07/1928220/new-cispa-cybersecurity-bill-even-worse-than-sopa

======
incomethax
Please link directly to the RT article mentioned on slashdot

Here it is for easier access <http://rt.com/usa/news/cispa-bill-sopa-
internet-175/>

